# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  с 14 сентября появится валюта

## Mouse

*Новый порядок совершения валютно-обменных операций будет действовать с 14 сентября*
09.09.2011, 12:20 Новость дня TUT.BY

В рамках разработанного комплекса мер по выходу на единый равновесный курс белорусского рубля Национальным банком Республики Беларусь с 14 сентября 2011 года вводится новый порядок совершения валютно-обменных операций на внутреннем валютном рынке. Об этом сообщает Управление информации Нацбанка.

В соответствии с постановлением правления Нацбанка от 7 сентября № 368 ”О сделках купли-продажи иностранной валюты на внутреннем валютном рынке“, на основной торговой сессии ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“ будут осуществляться:

– продажа банками по поручению и за счет субъектов валютных операций иностранной валюты в счет обязательной продажи, а также продажа иной иностранной валюты;

– покупка банками по поручению и за счет субъектов валютных операций иностранной валюты для оплаты лекарственных средств, изделий медицинского назначения (при условии согласования их покупки Министерством здравоохранения Республики Беларусь), а также для оплаты за поставленные в Республику Беларусь природный газ и электрическую энергию.

В соответствии с постановлением правления Нацбанка от 7 сентября 2011 года № 367 ”О внесении изменения в постановление Правления Национального банка Республики Беларусь от 20 августа 2001 г. № 208“ по итогам торгов на основной торговой сессии ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“ будут определяться официальные курсы белорусского рубля по отношению к иностранным валютам.

На дополнительной торговой сессии ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“ будут осуществляться:

– продажа банками от своего имени и за свой счет либо по поручению и за счет субъектов валютных операций, банков-нерезидентов иностранной валюты, за исключением обязательной продажи иностранной валюты;

– покупка банками от своего имени и за свой счет либо по поручению и за счет субъектов валютных операций, банков-нерезидентов иностранной валюты.

Курс покупки и продажи иностранной валюты на дополнительной торговой сессии ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“ будет устанавливаться по результатам фиксинга исходя из спроса и предложения.

Изменения и дополнения в Регламент проведения торгов иностранными валютами и Операционный регламент торгового дня по сделкам покупки, продажи, конверсии иностранной валюты в ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“ размещены на интернет-сайте ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“.

Обязательным реквизитом заявок субъектов валютных операций, банков-нерезидентов и банков на покупку иностранной валюты на дополнительной торговой сессии будет являться максимальный курс покупки иностранной валюты, по которому данные заявки могут быть исполнены. При этом клиенты должны обеспечить наличие на соответствующих счетах в банке сумм в белорусских рублях, эквивалентных сумме заявки на покупку валюты по максимальному курсу, указанному в заявке.

Для участия в торгах по финансовым инструментам, расчеты по которым осуществляются через отдельные лицевые счета, открытые в Национальном банке, банки – участники торгов должны будут обеспечивать предварительное перечисление денежных средств в белорусских рублях на указанные отдельные лицевые счета до 15.00 дня, предшествующего дню проведения торгов, исходя из максимальных курсов заявок на покупку валюты.

Национальный банк будет осуществлять покупку и продажу иностранной валюты как на основной торговой сессии ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“, так и на дополнительной торговой сессии.

На внебиржевом валютном рынке будут осуществляться:

– покупка иностранной валюты банками у субъектов валютных операций в сумме не более лота, установленного на биржевых торгах, одной из иностранных валют в день по каждому субъекту валютных операций;

– продажа иностранной валюты банками субъектам валютных операций в сумме не более лота, установленного на биржевых торгах, одной из иностранных валют по каждому контракту (сделке, операции), но не более лота, установленного на биржевых торгах, в день по каждому субъекту валютных операций;

– купля-продажа иностранной валюты между банками, между банками и банками-нерезидентами.

В случае, если клиенту банка необходимо продать иностранную валюту, по которой не осуществляются торги на ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“, он может осуществить с банком сделку конверсии данной иностранной валюты в валюту, по которой проводятся биржевые торги, и продать полученную иностранную валюту на основной или дополнительной торговой сессии.

Валютно-обменные операции с участием физических лиц в рамках действующего законодательства будут осуществляться без ограничений.

В соответствии с постановлением правления Нацбанка от 7 сентября 2011 г № 366 ”О внесении изменения в постановление Правления Национального банка Республики Беларусь от 23 мая 2011 г. № 188“ отменяются установленные предельные значения обменных курсов, по которым могут осуществляться покупка-продажа и конверсия иностранной валюты на внутреннем валютном рынке.

В связи с этим банки при установлении обменных курсов иностранных валют для совершения валютно-обменных операций на внебиржевом валютном рынке с участием юридических лиц, индивидуальных предпринимателей и банков, а также с участием физических лиц устанавливают обменный курс, ориентируясь на курсы, сложившиеся по итогам дополнительной торговой сессии на ОАО ”Белорусская валютно-фондовая биржа“.

*Какие ваши прогнозы?*

----------


## Незарегистрированный

http://prokopovi.ch/buy

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Парниша влетел,нет чтоб через обменник...

В милицию поступила информация, что 24-летний житель столицы, сотрудник частной компании, готов продать значительную сумму в долларах США. Во время переговоров у него было заказано 50 тысяч долларов, однако у продавца оказалось только 40 тысяч. Курс сделки составил более 9 тысяч рублей за доллар.

8 сентября на улице Слободской в Минске при продаже валюты, «покупателем» которой выступал представитель налоговой инспекции, молодой человек был задержан милицией. В отношении него составили протокол об административном правонарушении. 40 тысяч долларов изъяты.

----------


## .29

Пальцем в небо - рублей 9.

----------


## Mouse

Вопрос не только по курсу, а суть поста: будут ли доллоры в продаже свободной, или опять развод?

----------


## .29

> Вопрос не только по курсу, а суть поста: будут ли доллоры в продаже свободной, или опять развод?


Должны появиться.

----------


## Sanych

> Вопрос не только по курсу, а суть поста: будут ли доллоры в продаже свободной, или опять развод?


Не верю, что будут. Батька уже говорил, что продавать кредиты, которые он набрал, через обменники не станет. А обещание дать в продажу на какой-то там бирже, меня не волнуют, я не брокер и не поеду в Минск на биржу купить себе пару сотен.

----------


## .29

> Не верю, что будут. Батька уже говорил, что продавать кредиты, которые он набрал, через обменники не станет. А обещание дать в продажу на какой-то там бирже, меня не волнуют, я не брокер и не поеду в Минск на биржу купить себе пару сотен.


Ежали эта ихняя сессия выпалнит свае прэдназначэние, то долары будут, бо адзiны курс на то i нужны, каб пакупаць i прадваць. Адразу 14-га анi наврацце паявяцца. Але хука пасля сэсii. Праз месяц-два мб. Гэта справа банкау.

Напомню, брокеры не ездзят на бiржу для таго, каб нешта сябе купiць. Брокер - толькi пасрэднiк.

----------


## Sanych

Так они уже выставляли курс доллара, и батька кричал, что это реальный курс и такой должен быть. Но пока не появиться валюта в свободной продаже в достаточном кол-ве, спекулянты будут крутить им как хотят, и разрыв будет только расти.

----------


## kalita

Не будет. С курсом определяться, а продажи не будет частным лицам, только гос.нужды. Ну или курс настолько заманчивый для человеков, чтобы они сами несли деньги в банки.

----------


## .29

> Пальцем в небо - рублей 9.


Так, около девяти. 
Теперь ждем рыночного курса.

----------


## SDS

> Так, около девяти. 
> Теперь ждем рыночного курса.


Какого?
Где ты тут рынок видел??

----------


## Mouse

По TV Кощеев, или как его там, сказал, что валюта в обменниках появится через пару дней. Сегодня курс 8600, однако банки не рвутся скидывать валюту.

----------


## JAHolper

Не думал что у банков в нашей маленькой стране так сильно будут разниться курсы. И если они не начнут как-то адекватно себя вести, мне кажется ажиотаж будет продолжаться, а валюта убавляться.
Сравнить курсы всех банков можно здесь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## .29

> Какого?


Равновесного.

----------


## JAHolper

интересно, в большинстве банков сейчас можно купить доллар за 8600,а продать в банке Москва-Минск за 8650 =)

----------

